# Safest Way to Ride in the Car??



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeQRm-Jya44]Dog harness fail in crash tests - YouTube[/ame]

We use a harness and Snoozer lookout carseat but now I'm wondering how safe that actually is, even if the harness is safety crash tested (which apparently doesn't mean much). Has anyone had experiences with car wrecks and a product working correctly?

Now I'm looking into these possibly:

Portable Dog Shelter - Car Go Pop Ups

Travel Safety Carrier for Dogs in Cars by K&H Mfg.

Although they don't say they are crash tested so I'm not sure if they would hold up in a wreck. I heard that the middle seat of the back seat is the safest (I assume that it is more dangerous to be flung into the back of a seat if behind one of the front seats).

What do you guys use and how confident are you that your fluff would be safe in an accident? It worries me to think about it but I want to choose the safest option.

It would be great if more products were crash tested and regulated.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think pet products are nearly safe enough. However, I do believe that having the restrained in a Snoozer at least keeps them from flying to the floor in a heavy braking situation or low-speed crash. It also keeps them from distracting me and causing an accident!


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Sleepypod is coming out with a new harness that I've been considering. I think it was called a Clickit. They were supposed to be available in the fall. There's a whole page of information and videos on their website. I wanted to wait until some people have actually tried them and posted real reviews.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd think a metal crate properly secured to the seat would be the safest provided it didn't collapse on the dog in an accident. Now, only if there were crash tested crates!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I have heard of some crash tested crates here in Europe, but I am not sure who tested them or the outcome. I may have to research.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There are a few companies that have crash tested both booster seats and harnesses. The really smart ones won't publish that because until there is an industry standard, they could be opening themselves up to a law suit. But I'm with Maggie. I think any harness that helps to minimize the risk of them flying onto the floor, into a windshield, or out a window is better then nothing. And I prefer one that is more like a vest (nothing around the neck of course) to help minimize bruising from just a couple of small straps like the ribbon style harnesses. Think of how humans get such terrible bruising from car seat belts. That's my thinking on it anyway. 

For long car trips I tend to use Susan Lanci Step In Harnesses. I think the fabric is really strong. The buckles & d-rings of course...well...who knows. They are all pretty much the same no matter the brand. For around town I tend to use Bark Appeal Mesh EZ Wrap Harnesses that I can adjust to fit over an outfit if they are dressed.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I personally stopped using the car harness method and mine ride secured in their Sturdibag. It's soft sided and contains them- the bag itself is seat belted in. They won't become flying objects in case of a crash. Obi had gotten tangled up way too many times in various car harness setups so it's not worth it to me. I have the Divided Sturdibag and both fluffs ride in it for all our car trips.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I'd think a metal crate properly secured to the seat would be the safest provided it didn't collapse on the dog in an accident. Now, only if there were crash tested crates!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Metal crates actually aren't safe to travel in... a soft sided carrier or plastic crate would be better.


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> There are a few companies that have crash tested both booster seats and harnesses. The really smart ones won't publish that because until there is an industry standard, they could be opening themselves up to a law suit. But I'm with Maggie. I think any harness that helps to minimize the risk of them flying onto the floor, into a windshield, or out a window is better then nothing. And I prefer one that is more like a vest (nothing around the neck of course) to help minimize bruising from just a couple of small straps like the ribbon style harnesses. Think of how humans get such terrible bruising from car seat belts. That's my thinking on it anyway.
> 
> For long car trips I tend to use Susan Lanci Step In Harnesses. I think the fabric is really strong. The buckles & d-rings of course...well...who knows. They are all pretty much the same no matter the brand. For around town I tend to use Bark Appeal Mesh EZ Wrap Harnesses that I can adjust to fit over an outfit if they are dressed.


I've thought about getting a Susan Lanci step-in. Does it buckle down toward the lower back or up at the neck?


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I personally stopped using the car harness method and mine ride secured in their Sturdibag. It's soft sided and contains them- the bag itself is seat belted in. They won't become flying objects in case of a crash. Obi had gotten tangled up way too many times in various car harness setups so it's not worth it to me. I have the Divided Sturdibag and both fluffs ride in it for all our car trips.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does the divided Sturdibag divided have two leash attachments or do you just close them in without attaching their harnesses?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a car dog basket with a steel frame that I put Lacie in. I use the comfort flex harness that lays over her chest. The safety belt wraps through a strap thats attached on the basket that keeps the seat in place as well as a strap that wraps around the back of the car seat. The only thing I changed was the chain to hook her harness too. I put a heavy duty one that I got from the hardware store. Does it work well...most def. I have come very close to a few accidents and she doesn't budge other than a small jolt but IMO...so didn't I and she was probably more secure than I was.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine travel in their crate strapped into the seat belt. It is only big enough to stand and turn around in. I feel this is the safest for my boys


----------

